# よりも



## wingman1985

政府活動報告では今後の経済運営について、より高い成長率を追求するよりも、持続可能な「質」を重視した成長を目指す方針を示した。（共同）

This sentence means that the Chinese gov is emphasizing on the quality of the ecoomy rather than pursuring higher GDP.
Is my interpretation right?

より高い=higher 


より高い成長率を追求するよりも=  Rather than higher GDP


----------



## frequency

Yes good. But


wingman1985 said:


> rather than pursuing higher GDP.


this is better.
As their policy, they want to emphasize/focus on such a quality? I think so, too. Anyway, the point is that they prefer the growth to the pursuit of higher GDP.
You know 持続可能な質を重視した成長 sounds ambiguous and mysterious.  That might be 持続可能な質を重視して得られる成長, but it's still ambiguous.


----------



## Contrafibularity

wingman1985 said:


> This sentence means that the Chinese gov is emphasizing on the quality of the economy rather than pursuing higher GDP.
> Is my interpretation right?



"Pursuing higher GDP" sounds strange to me, because GDP itself is a certain amount of money.  成長率 is the growth rate of something, and the comparison here is between the quality vs the rapidity (of China's economic growth).  So I would say "China is focusing on sustainable, high-quality growth rather than on higher GDP growth rate."


----------



## wingman1985

Contrafibularity said:


> "Pursuing higher GDP" sounds strange to me, because GDP itself is a certain amount of money.  成長率 is the growth rate of something, and the comparison here is between the quality vs the rapidity (of China's economic growth).  So I would say "China is focusing on sustainable, high-quality growth rather than on higher GDP growth rate."


Thanks for your kind explanation.


----------



## frequency

Usually, in a policy people must do something. What they want to do in their policy is 目指す and 追求, not just "focusing on". What do they want to 目指す and 追求？ Economic growth, roughly speaking. (I'm omitting the details.) "Focusing on" alone sounds like they will do nothing practically. What would 習近平 say about that?


----------



## Contrafibularity

frequency said:


> "Focusing on" alone sounds like they will do nothing practically.



That doesn't sound like it to me at all.  In this context, focusing on economic growth means doing something to achieve a certain set of goals.  The details can always follow, and you can't say everything in this short, introductory sentence.


----------



## frequency

I just meant that I omitted the modifying parts for (成長)率 and 成長 each. These are the nouns modified. They are (economic) growth, roughly speaking.
The modified parts I omitted are より高い and 持続可能な質を重視した. The sentence is still workable if you omit them. Try that. They are add-on functions―they work like that way.


Contrafibularity said:


> doing something to achieve a certain set of goals


Not impossible, but I think it is not enough, strictly speaking.


----------



## Contrafibularity

frequency said:


> Not impossible, but I think it is not enough, strictly speaking.


You are misquoting me here and I don't understand what is "Not impossible" and "not enough".  But I don't think this is relevant to the discussion anyway so let's get back to the point.      



Contrafibularity said:


> "Pursuing higher GDP" sounds strange to me, because GDP itself is a certain amount of money.


I wrote this but I was wrong.  "Pursuing higher GDP" is a correct expression, "higher GDP" meaning a target figure. But pursuing higher GDP is not the same as pursuing _a higher GDP growth rate_ (a is needed here), which I think is meant in the original sentence.   
I've posted a thread about this, so have a look if you're interested: Can you say "pursue higher GDP"?


----------



## frequency

Contrafibularity said:


> focusing on economic growth means doing something to achieve a certain set of goals


This is not impossible, but I think it is not enough.



Contrafibularity said:


> But pursuing higher GDP is not the same as pursuing _a higher GDP growth rate_


Both would be correct expressions. In #2, I just say yes to what wingman said in his OP and didn't nitpicking.


----------



## Contrafibularity

With all due respect, the one who is nitpicking here is you, not me. 

You don't understand my point at all.  The question here is about "interpretation" not "expression", and here I repeat again, pursuing higher GDP is not the same as pursuing a higher GDP growth rate.


----------



## frequency

Not for you, for wingman.
And as wingman did and the people said, 2 seems fine, and seems fine with the context. But I think selecting 'higher GDP' or  'a higher GDP growth rate' is up to wingman. We are not translation service, which is prohibited by the WR's rules.
And in #1, wingman asked about よりも, first of all.


----------



## frequency

If I nitpick more:
The subject "the Chienese government" has two verbs: 追求する and 目指す. They're main verbs. What do they do? 追求する and 目指す, strictly. That 重視する is the verb used in the modifying part [持続可能な質を重視した]. Therefore it's a less important verb than the two main verbs. Vise versa. This allows the two verbs to work as main verbs.
Alternatively, using 重視する as the main verb instead of the two isn't impossible. You are replacing the two with it. That's your choice. But (2) is fine.


----------



## Contrafibularity

I pointed out the difference because I thought (I still do) it's important.  If you call it nitpicking, have it your way.
You have your opinion and I have mine, but I'm not going to argue with you here anymore.


----------



## wingman1985

Sorry to get you two into an arguement. I am sorry for that.


----------



## Contrafibularity

Please don't apologize, wingman1985.  This is really not your fault.  I should have done better.


----------



## frequency

If you want to use "a higher GDP growth rate", say: rather than achieving a higher GDP growth rate.

If you say,
increasing a higher GDP growth rate or
increasing a GDP growth rate higher
Not okay because to increase means to raise something to a higher level in quantity, intensity, or size―the meaning of 'higher, larger, more' is implied. So "higher" is redundant.


wingman1985 said:


> 持続可能な「質」を重視した


Sounds a bit unnatural. I think this is a phrase directly translated from a Chinese material.


----------

